# 2014 US Open Tennis



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Wedgie's" out.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

No Nada, no botha.

See you in Melbourne.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Joker's playing badly. Andy's the forgotten child. Federer could almost win by default...were it not for a healthy Tsonga.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Joker rolling, and Andy distracting.

http://espn.go.com/tennis/usopen14/...open-andy-murray-grits-cramps-win-first-round


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

Anyone see the little 15 year old girl yesterday? Bellis I think was her name. She was smoking those baseline shots!!

How much more do you think Federer has in the tank? I'm thinking maybe one more year where he is relevant. Hopefully he decides to retire while he's on top like Sampras did


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

BRHiler said:


> Anyone see the little 15 year old girl yesterday? Bellis I think was her name. She was smoking those baseline shots!!
> 
> How much more do you think Federer has in the tank? I'm thinking maybe one more year where he is relevant. Hopefully he decides to retire while he's on top like Sampras did


Bellis' star was born at Wimbledon--former junior champ there, and reached 4th round of the women's this year.

Preparing for his remaining years, Roger's been on a serious physical fitness tear for most of the past year. He talked about it last night in an ESPN interview. Emphasis is on the core.


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

Yeah, I saw part of that. He looks almost as good now as he did in his prime. He was moving people all over the court looking for that one opening.

I've always respected him, much like I respected Sampras. But I never "liked" them. I always rooted for the underdog 

Now, I'm enjoying watching him just play like the best player in the world that he is!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm bummed that Any Murray lost last night. Looks like his back was hurting him after the 2nd set vs Djokovic. Would have been a 5 set classic that went to 3 am otherwise.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

BRHiler said:


> Yeah, I saw part of that. He looks almost as good now as he did in his prime. He was moving people all over the court looking for that one opening.
> 
> I've always respected him, much like I respected Sampras. But I never "liked" them. I always rooted for the underdog
> 
> Now, I'm enjoying watching him just play like the best player in the world that he is!


I really enjoyed his openness during that interview. Many times, I've found him a complete turn-off, because of his extremely guarded standoffishness and distinct impression that he wanted to be somewhere else.

Maybe he's realizing his personality dictates what peripheral RF product sales are to be. Don't know.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Radames said:


> I'm bummed that Andy Murray lost last night. Looks like his back was hurting him after the 2nd set vs Djokovic. Would have been a 5 set classic that went to 3 am otherwise.


The announcer(s) made reference to leg cramps. I was amazed at how long his upper body kept him in the match.

How 'bout Nishikori overcoming his physical battles in winning consecutive 5-setters? I thought he'd be toast 'gainst Stan the Waw. Looking forward to his Joker match.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

What a wasted opportunity from Gael there -- that could have been a career defining win.

But there's still hope -- we believe in you Marin!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No schtick from Monfils last night. Just good tennis for the most part. He didn't look like 20th seed for 3 3/4 sets. 

I could see in the third set the differences in stamina. Monfils, worn out. Federer, cool as a cucumber. 

Monfils should acquire physical and mental coaches as soon as possible. He's not far away from the next tier.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, what a beautiful day that was at the Open yesterday.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Joker and F get whipped. No, make that demolished.

Cilic (14) vs Nishikori (10)? I'll pick Nishikori, for beating seeds 1, 3, 5, and because he's coached by Michael Chang.

Re Ladies, The Woz has little chance, unless The Beast shows up drunk. But I'll pick The Woz, 'cause, "Breaking up is hard to do."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Wow, that was anticlimactic. An hour and a half.

Almost equal attention was given Cilic's gf, and rightly so.

http://larrybrownsports.com/tennis/marin-cilic-girlfriend-kristina-milkovic/240646


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Nishikori had no business in the final. Cilic was clearly the better player. If I wasn't scared of losing, I would've bet a ton on Cilic.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

See y'all in Australia.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> See y'all in Australia.


Via London.


----------

